# Which Branch to camp?



## christian kowalski (Sep 6, 2019)

Hi All!

Hoping this isn't too specific to ask for the guidelines

Me and some of my pals are looking to leave tomorrow to camp up on the au sable and fly fish for 2 nights. We want to be in waters where we can take a few back to cook over the campfire, but want to hit a few catch and release areas as well

We are looking to try to find a spot around the north/main branch. With our limited time up there, was wondering if this is a directionally correct area to start at?


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

You can camp In the Deward area and have quick access to the Upper Manistee, North branch Au Sable, and the Au Sable mainstream.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

-Axiom- said:


> You can camp In the Deward area and have quick access to the Upper Manistee, North branch Au Sable, and the Au Sable mainstream.


That would be my suggestion as well. There is a campground south of 612 on Manistee River road.


----------



## Davey Boy (Jan 5, 2011)

With the temps predicted this week I would camp at Kneff Lake. Spend the day in the Lake, and drive to anyone of the rivers in the evening.


----------



## mrblond (Sep 17, 2016)

I camped at kneff For the first time earlier in June when all the state campgrounds were closed and its a nice place. Great location if you don’t need to be Directly on a river.

the upper Manistee river campground is my favorite in that general area. Beautiful, peaceful spot. I’ll be there later this month.


----------



## DLHirst (Mar 14, 2009)

Too late for this trip, prolly. But, I really like Canoe Harbor. Puts you right on a lovely section of the South Branch. Plenty of campsites, too!


----------

